# networkmanager can't connect wireless:Insufficient privilege

## lvii

hi guys, after I install networkmanager under KDE. the network manager widget succeed in scanning wireless AP.

I was failed to connect wireless AP with a error notice:

Error adding connection: Insufficient privileges.

I could connect wireless with wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd by hand.

what I haved done by wiki: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NetworkManager#Troubleshotting

1. add normal user to plugdev group： root # gpasswd -a $USER plugdev

2. all available actions output of pkaction command： http://ix.io/8f9 these actions about network：

```
$ pkaction|grep network

    org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.enable-disable-network

    org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.enable-disable-wifi

    org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.enable-disable-wimax

    org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.enable-disable-wwan

    org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.network-control

    org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.settings.modify.hostname

    org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.settings.modify.own

    org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.settings.modify.system

    org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.sleep-wake

    org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.wifi.share.open

    org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.wifi.share.protected
```

3. I have start dbus, consolekit service required by networkmanager, rc-update output: http://ix.io/8fc

thx.

----------

## frib

I have the same issue.  Nobody knows how to fix this?

----------

